# Fischerprüfung Münster Herbst/Winter 2009



## Fischi´fischson (14. August 2009)

hallo zusammen, #h
ich wollte mich für die fischerprüfung ende des jahres in münster anmelden.
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gibt es die möglichkeit, sich selber anhand von sachbüchern und lern cd´s auf die prüfung vorzubereiten und sich so einen "vorbereitunglehrgang" zeitlich und kostentechnisch zu sparen ?

meine frage: gibt es jemanden der sich schon angemeldet hat oder damit liebäugelt und genau wie ich keinen vorbereitungskurs machen möchte? 
vielen dank im voraus!
mfg #6


----------



## eric_d. (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Münster Herbst/Winter 2009*

Erstmal herzlich wilkommen im AB.Ich selber habe an einen vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen.Hat zwar nen bisschen gekostet aber es hat sich gelohnt.Kann ich nur empfehlen,weil der Leiter auch von diesen Softwears abgeraten hat.Hab die Prüfung dann auch mit nur 1 Fehler bestanden.


----------



## dodo12 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Münster Herbst/Winter 2009*

Als erstes Mal : Willkommen im Anglerboard! Gute Entscheidung! 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch auf jeden Fall einen Kurs machen! Ich habe meinen dieses Jahr, bei der ersten Prüfung, beim Verein Frühauf gemacht. Es gibt einem Einfach mehr Sicherheit weil man genau die gleichen Sachen hat, wie später, in der praktischen Prüfung auch. Die theoretische Prüfung kann man locker alleine und zu Hause mit jeglichen Internetseiten und Programmen schaffen! Also ich empfehle es jedem, einen Kurs zu machen! Der Kurs hat 50€ gekostet, die Prüfung hat auch 50€ gekostet und der Fünfjahresschein dann nochmal 40. Also insgesammt kommt man auf 140€! Nicht wenig, aber es ist sicher gut angelegt.:m
Gruß. Dominik #h#h


----------



## Fischi´fischson (26. September 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Münster Herbst/Winter 2009*



eric_d. schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlich wilkommen im AB.Ich selber habe an einen vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen.Hat zwar nen bisschen gekostet aber es hat sich gelohnt.Kann ich nur empfehlen,weil der Leiter auch von diesen Softwears abgeraten hat.Hab die Prüfung dann auch mit nur 1 Fehler bestanden.



hey, 
danke für die antwort und herzlichen glückwunsch zur bestandenen prüfung.. schon klar das der leiter einen davon abrät  die wenigsten sind da ehrlich, schließlich verlieren sie dadurch bewerber/geld ^^


----------



## Fischi´fischson (26. September 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Münster Herbst/Winter 2009*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Als erstes Mal : Willkommen im Anglerboard! Gute Entscheidung!
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch auf jeden Fall einen Kurs machen! Ich habe meinen dieses Jahr, bei der ersten Prüfung, beim Verein Frühauf gemacht. Es gibt einem Einfach mehr Sicherheit weil man genau die gleichen Sachen hat, wie später, in der praktischen Prüfung auch. Die theoretische Prüfung kann man locker alleine und zu Hause mit jeglichen Internetseiten und Programmen schaffen! Also ich empfehle es jedem, einen Kurs zu machen! Der Kurs hat 50€ gekostet, die Prüfung hat auch 50€ gekostet und der Fünfjahresschein dann nochmal 40. Also insgesammt kommt man auf 140€! Nicht wenig, aber es ist sicher gut angelegt.:m
> Gruß. Dominik #h#h



hey dominik,
ich habe auch vor die theorie mit hilfe von software zu lernen und den praktischen teil dann in einem kurs.. wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hast du das gleiche gemacht?
mfg
henning


----------



## Michi1909 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Münster Herbst/Winter 2009*

ich bin dieses jahr mit der Prüfung dran, noch jemand außer mir?


----------

